# What now



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok, I never made cheese before and I don't have any milking goats at this time.
This is what happened..............I went to the store and bought regular old cows milk 2 gallons of whole milk. Came home and as usual unloaded the truck of groceries and left some of the stuff on the top step by the front door while I went around and unlocked the door. Well I went and forgot to bring the milk in and buy the time I remembered the milk was starting to get warm. I didn't want to toss it out so I decided to try making cheese. :/ I went to the store and got some rennet tablets and then followed the hard cheese directions. Warmed up the milk then added some plain live yogurt then let it sit out all night then next day stirred it a bit and added the rennet and blended it in and then let it sit waiting for it to curd I guess, well its been 6 hours of sitting at room temp and it still is thin as kiefer. So now what :sigh at what point do I say ok this is going to make someone really sick so I may as well toss the whole thing? Can it still be used as a kiefer like drink. I know I have made kiefer from grains that were given me and I know it sat out for a day or two but would this be the same thing? 
I have to be really careful what I give my husband, me on the other hand have an iron clad stomach.

Thanks


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Jo you have to heat the milk on the stove to certain temps wasn't there a recipe in the rennet you bought?? I have used the stuff but has been a while and I have forgotten. I think you have just curdled milk now and not sure I would use it for anything but chickens and animals


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Sondra said:


> Jo you have to heat the milk on the stove to certain temps wasn't there a recipe in the rennet you bought?? I have used the stuff but has been a while and I have forgotten. I think you have just curdled milk now and not sure I would use it for anything but chickens and animals


Yes, I followed the hard cheese directions that came with the rennet but obviously I goofed somewhere along the line. oh well chickens will love it.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I think the rennet tablets aren't as good as liquid rennet. I've heard the tablets are more for desserts than cheese making, but I've never used them. So maybe it isn't you, it's the rennet??

tiffany


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

I have a friend who uses rennet tablets for cheese making, but had alot more trial and error to get it to work. I also think that her cheese has a bitter aftertaste when more than a few weeks old.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I use it alot for swedish dessert ostakaka and it does make curds have also used it for cream cheese and feta but never a hard cheese. If this was my batch of milk I would go ahead and make ostakaka but hate to tell someone else to do that and then the milk has been ruined sitting out so long.


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

Doesn't store bought milk need calcium chloride or something like that added to it???


----------

